# D litter 19 days



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just a few. They are 19 days old.

Blue and Green boys









Green and Blue boys









Group









B/T girl with Yellow boy behind her


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Sleeping little angels, They are adorable


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe so precious!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Awwww, so sweet!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh I want them all
so adorable


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

B/t girl looks as if the milk bar has been VERY good to her.









They are looking great, Lisa!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Lisa I so want one of your pups! They are so precious.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Precious babies, every one of them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice litter Lisa!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

So precious


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Ohhh they are so precious!! I want one =D</span>


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

B/t girl is actually the smallest.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Can't wait to see them at 4 - 5 weeks! Especially black n tan boy!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthB/t girl is actually the smallest.


Camera must add 10 ounces to puppies then.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

My goodness what cuties!! So many puppies on the board. I want I want.









They look great. So fuzzy and adorable.


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

It looks like the calm before the storm! I am sure they are little angels!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, I don't know if I can handle any more freakin' adorable puppy pictures!! What's wrong with you people?!?!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're adorable. 

Aubie, be strong, do you need to see a picture of my victorian couch that my adorable puppy at the stuffin out of?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Jenn it may help...I'm all twitchy...**** of a day to quit smoking!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Here ya go! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1029991&page=0#Post1029991


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

They're adorable.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

beautiful babies!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I wanna snuggle with them, they are adorable little pups.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What a nice litter Lisa... they look awesome. So many puppies on this board right now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I'll try to get more photos tomorrow. Trained dogs all weekend. The boys have some really great heads.

BTW, Red boy was the first out of the box. Think it was accidental. LOL


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

23 days. 

Black puppies are awful to take pictures of.













































Green and Yellow boys playing.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are adorable Lisa!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the pictures of them playing... look like little teddy bears.


----------



## SHEP7LUV (Feb 16, 2006)

VERY SWEET!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The owner of their sire told me that in another couple of weeks I won't think they are so cute.







They are already biting my clothes and arms and trying to shake. Pretty funny to see at this age.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh then you are in for it, lol

But I agree, black dogs are the WORST to get good pics of!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay, I need a better pics (more) of blue collar boy? I see he's latched onto somebody..


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Isn't it funny, seeing the personalities this young? All the pictures the breeder sent me of Gracie, she was always laying on or across someone. She does that to us to this day. It's so funny.....and sweet!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

They are Adorable Lisa


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Friend is coming over tonight. I'll try to get more individual photos.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

24 days. Sorry about the "flash" eyes on some of the pups.









Black/tan female

























Black female

















Green male/Black female in front









Black/tan blue collar (now white) male

















Green collar black male

















Red collar male. He didn't cooperate with photos so only one









White collar black male (the moose)

















Yellow collar black male.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They are looking GREAT Lisa!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Isn't he handsome (and quite the character, no?).. Look at that face/head!!! Thank you Lisa!!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

They are sooo adorable!







I love the yellow collar black male


----------

